# Spiral CFL compared to LED (Same Kelvin Temperature) - need advice



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

This is no scientific opinion or anything, just observation, but i would say those LEDs would probably be double the PAR of anything that CFL could put out, and at a much longer distance too.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

samamorgan said:


> This is no scientific opinion or anything, just observation, but i would say those LEDs would probably be double the PAR of anything that CFL could put out, and at a much longer distance too.


Oh man your link to your compendium and your other links inside is insanely helpful!
thank you!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

It is an apples to oranges comparison. The LEDs have 60 degree lenses, and are grouped very close together, so they should give a high PAR, but over a limited area. The CFL bulbs mounted vertically in good quality 12 inch diameter dome reflectors will give a much bigger spread of light over more area, so the PAR will necessarily be lower. At 24 inches one of them will give about 25 micromols of PAR. If the LEDs had no lenses, the PAR would drop and the area covered would increase, making for a more apples to apples comparison. And, if the LEDs had 40 degree optics, the PAR would be still higher, and the area covered still smaller.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

Hoppy said:


> It is an apples to oranges comparison. The LEDs have 60 degree lenses, and are grouped very close together, so they should give a high PAR, but over a limited area. The CFL bulbs mounted vertically in good quality 12 inch diameter dome reflectors will give a much bigger spread of light over more area, so the PAR will necessarily be lower. At 24 inches one of them will give about 25 micromols of PAR. If the LEDs had no lenses, the PAR would drop and the area covered would increase, making for a more apples to apples comparison.



Hmm, that does make sense, though apples to oranges because of the light sources difference, I would like a more even spread. since it'll be a 4-5 foot tank, I think 4 of those par 38's should be able to be evenly spread among the tank's length. But for 25 on a par meter, that is fairly low for CFLs.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

I think you might even be able to get by with three of the led bulbs, depending on what light level youre after. It would be close though. Math is in order to figure that out. The bulbs would have to be hung pretty high above for this to work out though.

If you look at the spread charts of the wingoLED par bulbs it will give you a good idea.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

samamorgan said:


> I think you might even be able to get by with three of the led bulbs, depending on what light level youre after. It would be close though. Math is in order to figure that out. The bulbs would have to be hung pretty high above for this to work out though.
> 
> If you look at the spread charts of the wingoLED par bulbs it will give you a good idea.


Yeah, I dunno if 3 would do. I do want to go the co2 route and get some nice evenly spread high lighting. So 3 essentially would do. But ill need to find out how high. It will be a about 24 inches tall since the 90 or 125 is the same height. (Std aquarium dimensions)

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Everyone is entitled to set up their tank however they want to, but I have no doubt that you will regret it if you use high light with your new tank. Within 3-4 months you will find that you are primarily an algae fighter, not an aquascaper or fish lover. You can use low medium light, with CO2, which you must have to even consider high light, and you immediately become an aquascaper, fish lover, planted tank enjoyer. The plants just grow slower.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

Hoppy said:


> Everyone is entitled to set up their tank however they want to, but I have no doubt that you will regret it if you use high light with your new tank. Within 3-4 months you will find that you are primarily an algae fighter, not an aquascaper or fish lover. You can use low medium light, with CO2, which you must have to even consider high light, and you immediately become an aquascaper, fish lover, planted tank enjoyer. The plants just grow slower.


Definitely appreciate the suggestion, I will take that into consideration when I begin my large aquarium.

saddly right now i'm fighting a battle with my nano gassed out -- all my non airbreathers are dead. had to start over today with fish, plants are okay, except the decay was causing problems.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> Everyone is entitled to set up their tank however they want to, but I have no doubt that you will regret it if you use high light with your new tank. Within 3-4 months you will find that you are primarily an algae fighter, not an aquascaper or fish lover. You can use low medium light, with CO2, which you must have to even consider high light, and you immediately become an aquascaper, fish lover, planted tank enjoyer. The plants just grow slower.


+1 to this. My Co2 regulator malfunctioned and stopped putting out pressure. After two days with no Co2 the tank looks like an absolute algae hell, and i'm on the threshold between medium and high. I cant imagine how much worse it would be with high light. Such a drastic change in just two days, i was really surprised how quickly that happened.


----------



## ericson (Feb 10, 2015)

*Help*

97w cfl 3 bulb or 24w led 3 which one is the best in 36x16x16 tank?confuse??


----------

